# Should I upgrade?



## vamos124 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure if this is in the right place but...

I have a HP T550.UK pc which is pentium 4 2.8ghz, 512mb ram, nvidifa 5500fx card, 160gb HDD, and I wanted to get windows 7 on it, but I realised that it was too slow, so I have found a ram upgrade which I can take to about 1.5/2gb, and i dont know if the graphics card will be able to take windows 7. Is there any point in me upgrading the specs of my pc, or should I just buy a new one? My PC is quite fast on XP SP3, its just that there are so many bugs etc. and little compatibility with new software that are really annoying me. 

Here are the full specs of my PC:
HP Pavilion T550.uk - Specifications

Also, if my graphics card cant take windows 7, what is a decent one that can on my motherboard? I don't want to do any major gaming, just a few casual games here and there. Here are the specs of my motherboard: 
Motherboard Specifications, P4SD-LA (Oxford) HP Pavilion t550.uk Desktop PC - HP technical support (United Kingdom - English)

Thanks alot


----------



## vamos124 (Mar 27, 2011)

P.S. By light gaming I mean playing games like the sims 3 every now and then...is this possible or will I have to get a new pc?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

At first glance, you should be good to go for 7 once you upgrade your memory. Have you run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would not recommend moving a P4 system to Win7, it'll run but at the end of the day the cost of Win7, more ram on older DDR system would be better put towards a newer system.

You can run Microsoft's Windows 7 upgrade advisor and see what it says but I don't see a clear advantage on your system, I still have business wanting XP systems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same thoughts as wrench97.


----------



## vamos124 (Mar 27, 2011)

I used upgrade advisor and said that my ram was too low and it did not know about compatibility with my gfx card. I can upgrade to 2gb for about £30, and I already have a copy of windows 7 (a 3 user one) so thats not a worry. I just need a decent card that fits my motherboard which I think can only take AGP 8X/4X for around or less than £30 that can play games like the Sims 3.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Stay with XP Win7 will only slow the system down.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Windows 7 will ONLY make the system slower , you will not gain anything in the upgrade.Also the geforce 5000 series isn't supported through windows 7 from what I remember.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

win 7 has alot of "things' running all the time that will choke a P4


----------



## vamos124 (Mar 27, 2011)

ok thanks guys, guess I will probably have to buy a new PC


----------



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

When you upgrade to windows 7 , you'l find EXTREME lag and hangs very frequently.


----------

